
Kinect Could Have Been On The Mac Instead Of The Xbox - evo_9
http://kotaku.com/5683095/kinect-could-have-been-on-the-mac-instead-of-the-xbox
======
Someone
Direct link: [http://www.cultofmac.com/how-apple-almost-got-microsofts-
kin...](http://www.cultofmac.com/how-apple-almost-got-microsofts-kinect-game-
controller/67951)

